
Programmer Migration Patterns - kristianp
https://apenwarr.ca/log/?m=201903
======
brudgers
Discussion a few months ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19423827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19423827)

------
Justsignedup
Just to comment:

my path:

SQL / PL/SQL -> Java -> Javascript -> Ruby / Javascript -> Java -> Javascript
-> Javascript / Python -> Ruby / Javascript

